# Space Bags in Checked Luggage



## jlwquilter (Oct 10, 2007)

Just used space bags for the first time on a recent TS trip. Loved them! But it was a driving trip.

I now have an air trip coming up. I would love to use the bags again but here's my question/concern:

If my luggage is picked for checking, will they release the vacuum on the bags to check the items inside? And what happens then?? Theres NO WAY those vacuumed items will fit in the suitcase again (after all, that IS the point).

Any one have experience with this?


----------



## rhonda (Oct 10, 2007)

Except for handling wet/soiled articles -- we stopped using space bags for airline travel.  While we did not encounter troubles w/ security, uing the space bags tended to invite over packing which got us into trouble with weight limits.


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 10, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> Just used space bags for the first time on a recent TS trip. Loved them! But it was a driving trip.
> 
> If my luggage is picked for checking, will they release the vacuum on the bags to check the items inside? And what happens then?? Theres NO WAY those vacuumed items will fit in the suitcase again (after all, that IS the point
> ===========================================
> I don't have experience with this issue per se, but just wanted to note that we switched from space bags to packing cubes - I like that they are more flexible and easier to handle and I don't need to roll the air out or use a vacuum. There are many sizes available at ebags.com. Either way, you'll need to be careful of weight limitations - especially with the space bags.


----------



## ouaifer (Oct 10, 2007)

We have been using these for more than 10 years...for all checked flights.  Traveled with them 6 times to Europe and more than 10 times to Hawaii....plus many other destinations.  

Suitcases have been opened and checked by TSA many times; once they were opened in Paris at CDG...the vacuum bags have never been opened by anyone.  It's easy for TSA to feel the bags and see there is nothing important in them.


----------



## wauhob3 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have used them and they haven't opened them but on one flight it made my suitcase overweight and we had to shift things around so make sure you weigh your suitcase.


----------



## grest (Oct 10, 2007)

They've always remained well-sealed and vacuumed when we've flown with them, even when our luggage was inspected.
Connie


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! The answers help alot!

The bags due weigh alot....even driving, carrying them to the car, I was surprised at how much they weighted for the size. Makes sense of course, but still surprising the first time 

I've been thinking of getting the luggage scale thingy for $10. DH says we don't need it but I think we do, if we are going to uee the bags. Guess I'll go buy one for his upcoming birthday!  

Thanks again.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 10, 2007)

We haven't had a problem with them and we have had those cases inspected. Now I'm pretty certain if there was something suspicious in the middle of them that they wanted to see, they'd open them up. So far if they ever have they've put them back together again in such a way they fit back into the bag. 

They sell travel scales for around $10. They can be purchased online or at many department stores. I take it in my carry on and use it to weigh our bags before heading to the airport. A couple of times it's saved us from over packing one or two bags.


----------



## geoffb (Oct 11, 2007)

We use the portable "hand roll" ones as well and have never had a problem with TSA. We were very careful to put everything in bags in July for a trip to London because of all the reports of lost and rain damaged luggage at Heathrow.

You do have to watch the weight of the suitcase but we usually pack the space bags loosely in the case to avoid this and also so if TSA does open one or two they can stuff it all back into the suitcase without compressing it again.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 11, 2007)

I am going to see if I can find a luggage scale today or tomorrow at a local store. I did check out one on-line a few weeks ago but didn't buy  

I wasn't really thinking of this when I initially posted my question but DH is off on a 2 week business trip starting Sunday...California and Germany. Given that space bags seem not to present an airline security issue, he may go for space bagging his Germany clothes (especially as it's colder there and he'll need warmer/bulkier clothes/jacket) so he can get everything into one smaller suitcase or even 2 carryon sizes...one for Cali, one for Germany. At least the stink of the used clothes won't get into the fresh clothes for the 2nd leg of the trip!


----------



## ouaifer (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm confused as to why you would need a _special_ luggage scale.  If you have a scale that you weigh yourself on...use that.  Weigh yourself; then weigh yourself holding the packed suitcase.  Subtract the 2, and you have the weight of the suitcase.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 11, 2007)

ouaifer said:


> I'm confused as to why you would need a _special_ luggage scale.  If you have a scale that you weigh yourself on...use that.  Weigh yourself; then weigh yourself holding the packed suitcase.  Subtract the 2, and you have the weight of the suitcase.



Good idea and one we could use IF we had a scale in the house :ignore: 

DH suggested weighing the cases at Pulix (very accurate scales) but I am NOT driving back a forth 15 minutes each way as many times as it takes to get whatever he wants to take weighed out 

Maybe I should just buy a regular scale...easier to find at a local store, that's for sure!


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought a luggage scale locally - I'm not sure, but I think it may have been at Target.  We use it all the time now.  Easier than trying to use a home scale.


----------



## Dollie (Oct 12, 2007)

*Down sized*

We used to both pack into one very large suitcase until the new regulations came in.  Now we each have a much smaller individual suitcase (expandable, with wheels and telescoping handles) that we pack individually.  So far even I haven't been able to pack 50 lbs in it and I am an excellent packer.  We bring a 3rd suitcase (soft sided, expandable) that we pack odd things in (hiking boots, snorkel gear, rain gear, lightweight jackets, water bottles, etc), keeping it under 50 lbs.  This suitcase can rest on top of one of the rolling suitcases and grabbing its handle with the rolling suitcase's extended handle, can be moved as one unit.  Yes, we now have more suitcases to deal with but they are much smaller and a lot easier to lift.  The third suitcase often stays in the trunk of the rental car and doesn't have to be brought into the hotel or B&B when we are not staying in a timeshare.  Sometimes even with a timeshare, it stays in the trunk with all our stuff that does not have to be in the timeshare.


----------



## PeterS (Oct 12, 2007)

Save a bunch of money and visit a Cabela's, Outdoor World, or some sporting goods store and get a handheld fish scale.

They are the same as most travel ones but geared toward fishing... 

If a sticker of a fish doesn't put you off, you can save some bucks.

We saw a couple at Cabela's... one went up to 70 pounds and one only 50.
The one that pinned at 50 was on sale for about $5... since the limit is 50lbs it is perfect.

Pete


----------



## folashade (Oct 12, 2007)

I always keep a folding duffel bag in the front pocket of my suitcases. If the suitcase is ever over I have an extra bag and I just shuffle around the packing cube or space bag depending on what portion of my trip I am on


----------

